# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  Digitsole Smartshoes, Digitsole, Nancy, France

## Airicist

Developer - Digitsole

Home page - digitsole.com/smart-shoe

"Digitsole Smartshoe | The World's First Intelligent Sneaker" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Digitsole self-lacing shoes

Published on Jan 12, 2017




> Watch out, Nike. Digitsole's smart shoes not only open and close automatically, but have special insoles that adjust the temperature inside.

----------

